# Should I be happy with quart a day??



## cricks (Nov 27, 2013)

My lamancha kidded three weeks ago today. She has one doeling on her and I do not separate at all since it's just her. I get about 3 cups in the morning and 1 cup at the evening milking. She has free choice access to hay and loose minerals. I am feeding her grain 2x daily while on the stand. I was really hoping for more than a quart a day...will I see a significant increase or am I stuck with this? Could it be something I am doing wrong? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

If she has a kid on her, I'd say it's not awful bad. If you want more milk, try separating the baby at night and milk in the morning then put them together for the daytime.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well, you must realize that the older the kid gets, the more it will drink. So if you milked her when she first kidded, you might have gotten 3/4 of a gallon a day, then by the next week only 1/2 a gallon, this week, 1/4 gallon. 
With the kid nursing full time, I bet you by the next week/week and a half, she will be completely empty from the kid drinking everything she produces.

If you want more milk, you could separate the kid for 12 hours, or tape the does teats, or pull the kid for bottle feeding and milk the doe 2-3x a day.
You can also try upping the grain a but and feeding alfalfa hay if you aren't already.
Also, make sure the doe is not wormy. A doe will worms will not milk well.


----------



## cricks (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks guys....I guess it may be baby.....she is so stinking cute though lol


----------



## melzhippy (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm getting about a Quart to 1- 1/2 Qts. per day (from 2 does).... they each have 1 kid. One is about 3- 1/2 weeks old and the other is about a week old. I get most of it in the morning... I'm not sure how much I'll get when the babies are weaned from 2 does.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's also not at peak production as well....I think peak is at 8-12 weeks or so?

but try putting baby away at night and milking in the morning, you may get more that way....


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Yep, that baby is most likely getting most of it, and that's a good thing! She will grow well. You won't be able to judge how much she will really give you until you wean baby. But I would wait to wean until 3 months. Think of it this way, your doe is not only supporting her own baby, but ALSO you, she is probably putting out quite a bit!


----------

